# Vuelta chainrings quality?



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone here used Vuelta's "SE flat" chainrings for SS or FG applications? One of my FG road conversions has an old Campy crank (135 mm bcd), and my 39-tooth ring is getting pretty worn. Real Campy stuff is pricey, and I figured a ring configured for SS use might be better anyway, so I was happy to run across the Vuelta stuff. If anyone has any experience, and confirm that they're reasonably well-made (i.e., fairly round), and reasonably wear-resistant, it would be a help. They're quite inexpensive.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't used any of their gear personally, but over the last few years I've heard lots of positive mentions here in the forums and at the local shop. The impression I have is they're going after the same market as 1/8th Inch.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I haven't used any of their gear personally, but over the last few years I've heard lots of positive mentions here in the forums and at the local shop. The impression I have is they're going after the same market as 1/8th Inch.


Thanks. That's helpful, and probably enough reassurance for me to risk a big 25 bucks.


----------

